# Need advice



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you asking if the union is trying to test to see if you'll take a job at a non-union company?

If so the answer should be a no. Your not part of the union and free to work anywhere. You already trying to join. They don't expect you to stay unemployed waiting to get in. That comes after you join.


----------



## shrek17 (May 10, 2017)

thank you for your answer. I'm pretty new to this and don't want to make a mistake. I will contact the company and take the job.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why did this company call you? Did you apply to work for them in the past? Did the hall give them your name and number and tell them to hire you until your apprenticeship started? This information is important.

Remember one thing, all roads end at the hall. Call up a BA or the JATC director and ask them about this.


----------



## shrek17 (May 10, 2017)

I don't know where tbey get my number. I guess they were part of the interview. Will it be easy to go back to the union if I start working for them?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shrek17 said:


> I don't know where tbey get my number. I guess they were part of the interview. Will it be easy to go back to the union if I start working for them?


 :whistling2:


HackWork said:


> Call up a BA or the JATC director and ask them about this.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I find it odd that they would 

1. *Text* you a job offer
2. Offer you a job when you never applied


----------



## shrek17 (May 10, 2017)

I went to company today and talked with the them. They want to hire me as helper. They seem pretty serious in my opinion. I accepted the deal. I asked them to allow me to give 2 weeks notice to my current employer.


----------



## shrek17 (May 10, 2017)

I called the union today and they told me that it is ok. That it will not affect my apprenticeship negatively. Thanks!


----------

